# Oh Where, Oh Where did my arp-scan go?

## rldawson

Just a little curious about why "arp-scan" is not in the ebuilds? Does anyone know, or is there an alternative tool that is commonly used now?

----------

## John R. Graham

Look in the net-analyzer category and you will probably find something useful. Perhaps arp-sk?  :Wink: 

- John

----------

## rldawson

Thank-you.  :Smile: 

I have yet to thoroughly go over this network analysis tool, but it should be interesting. After posting, I noticed a blurb on overlays in order to install arp-scan, so this will be another learning curve to attend to.  :Wink:  Compiling it from source is not an issue, however it would be nice for arp-scan to be a part of the ebuilds.

Always something new to learn. lol  :Smile: 

----------

